# online.tivo.com and Adobe Flash



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

So...this happened:

Streaming TiVo recordings using online.tivo.com worked great in my Mac Safari and Firefox when I first tried it.

Then -- I un-installed Flash on my Macs because of the recent mass defection from Flash and all of it's security and stability problems.

A week or so later I tried to stream a TiVo recording and all I got was just a spinning blue circle...the show would never start playing, but it also didn't pop up an error. 

It took a few days but it finally dawned on me that the un-install of the Flash Player might be the reason. I loaded up online.tivo.com in Google's Chrome browser and -- Ta Da! -- it plays the TiVo recordings just fine. (Chrome has a built-in internal version of Flash that Google curates.)

Just FYI if you're considering uninstalling Flash...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep. Stream uses encrypted HLS and Flash is currently the only browser plugin that supports encrypted HLS. So you need Flash to stream to a browser.


----------

